# Repair of Perilymphatic Fistula-help



## Rip (Jun 11, 2012)

Dx:  389.03
Procedures listed:    
Tympanoplasty
Removal PORP/TORP
Repair of Perilymphatic Fistula
Oval Window Graft
BAHA

Where would I find CPT code for Repair of Perilymphatic Fistula?


----------

